# Iran's "Green Revolution" Doomed?



## Marauder06 (Jul 26, 2009)

I thought this was an interesting take on the ongoing unrest in Iran:  http://www.newsweek.com/id/206493

Basically, the article is saying that the "revolution" is doomed because of all of the outside support for it.  Thoughts?

Oh, and check out the filename of the accompanying pic of Iranian female protestors.  :uhh:


----------



## 7point62 (Jul 30, 2009)

Good share, and it makes sense. You lose a lot of credibility in a place like Iran if you're being backed by "The Great Satan." 

BTW, the redhead up front looks pretty hot.

(I've had 5 dos equis right now so I'm putting a lot of effort into typing this correctly. I just hope my tongue isn't protuding. )


----------



## SexyBeast (Aug 2, 2009)

7point62 said:


> Good share, and it makes sense. You lose a lot of credibility in a place like Iran if you're being backed by "The Great Satan."
> 
> BTW, the redhead up front looks pretty hot.
> 
> (I've had 5 dos equis right now so I'm putting a lot of effort into typing this correctly. I just hope my tongue isn't protuding. )



Dos Equis is good shit...and yeah, the redhead is kinda dang hot.


----------

